# Lug to lug length of Hamilton Khaki Models



## brmc31

Hi,

I hear that the khaki watches have longer lugs. Can someone tell me the lug to lug length of the khaki field 38mm?

What about the lug to lug length of the 40mm version of the khaki field (link below)?

Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch H70595733

I have a feeling a 42mm khaki will be to large for me.


----------



## Gibsons

I don't have these particular models, but my 42mm Khaki X-Patrol's case is *longer* than my 44mm Breitling by about 2 or 3 mm. The extra length is cancelled out by the ergonomics of the curved lugs, making it fit _smaller_ than the overall length. Depending on your wrist size and which model you buy, it would be a personal decision. I see people wearing huge watches that I wouldn't attempt to wear, even on my 8" wrist.

My X-Patrol chronograph is 42x50x16 so the watches you are looking at will most likely be thinner and have a shorter case until you get to the the 42. Chrono's are usually thicker so you'll be better off with a thinner case. I find my X-Patrol to be a large watch but fits very well on my large wrist.

If any doubts - *try it on first.

*42mm is a sweet spot for me, even ordered a Khaki ETO at 42mm as I liked my X-Patrol so much. It will be thinner and lighter because it is quartz. I had the Pan Europ chrono on my wrist, it fit small at 45mm. Remember there are 3 dimensions to a watch, the diameter is not always the deciding factor.

See the curved lugs:


----------



## Stillestormen

brmc31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hear that the khaki watches have longer lugs. Can someone tell me the lug to lug length of the khaki field 38mm?
> 
> What about the lug to lug length of the 40mm version of the khaki field (link below)?
> 
> Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic Black Dial Black Leather Mens Watch H70595733
> 
> I have a feeling a 42mm khaki will be to large for me.


I have this model since 1,5 week. Love it!
But just measured the lug2lug width and it's 46 a 47 mm


----------



## BrentYYC

brmc31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hear that the khaki watches have longer lugs. Can someone tell me the lug to lug length of the khaki field 38mm?


46mm. Almost the same as the 38mm Intra-matic.


----------



## Gibsons

BrentYYC said:


> 46mm. Almost the same as the 38mm Intra-matic.


Khaki cases are definitely longer than average. My 40mm Fortis Spacematic is about 46mm long. Still, a 38mm diameter watch is quite small this day and age, especially for someone with a large wrist like me.


----------



## zc796

Hi, is 46mm for 38mm Khaki field?



Stillestormen said:


> I have this model since 1,5 week. Love it!
> But just measured the lug2lug width and it's 46 a 47 mm


----------



## MBGuy

I believe the longer lugs are to facilitate Khaki watches being worn with Zulu,
Nato, and thicker leather straps. The holes in the lugs on the Mechanical
facilitate quick changes.

The bead blasting and less rounded edges on the Mechanical give it a 
more authentic vintage military look. It's less dressy than the Automatic 
and some may find it unsuitable for dressier use.

Tommy Lee Jones wore one in "In the Valley of Elah" and it was perfect for his
role as a retired Military Policeman turned gravel truck driver.


----------

